# Happy wife, happy life...



## lotsoflove (Jun 11, 2012)

I have heard this saying so many times and I suppose it implies that if a man makes his wife happy, his wife will be happy. 

Well, my husband and I have been having some struggles over the past few years. Neither of us have been giving one another the best version of ourselves. I wouldn't let go of old issues and he wouldn't communicate. 

I decided that I will take the first step and committed myself to letting go of the past. I also told myself that I will just be as happy as I can be and the best version of myself and give him some time to come around. 

Now I think "happy wife, happy life" means if the wife can be happier herself, life will be happier lol. 

I am generally the initiator for dates and affection. This past week my husband asked me to 2 movies and a lunch date and today I got loads of affection! We have been laughing and enjoying one another. 

It's only been a week of course and it could be a coincidence, but I can't ignore the fact that this week is much better than last week. And that my husband is certainly going to be more drawn to a happy wife. 

We even agreed that as the next 2 years permits (he is in med-school starting clinical rotations), we would commit one night a week to just us, no movies or tv allowed. We can play games or make a meal and re-connect. The next 2 years will be the "easiest" of med school and I feel hopeful that if we use our time wisely, we can be back where we need to be and on the right track. 

I am "hopeful" but also not trying to set any expectations. I am just going to continue working on myself and hope that rubs off on him and our marriage. One day at a time.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I think there is a LOT of truth to the idea that happy people influence others around them to feel happier, and when everyone's happy then there are more opportunities for fun and bonding.

Congratulations on the progress you're making!


----------



## LillyoftheValley (May 18, 2012)

Wonderful post. Enjoyed it. GOOD luck


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Typically, that saying is used to imply that she should be on a pedestal. If you don't put her first you will be miserable. Lots of folks subscribe to that.

Kudos to you for breaking the cycle and deciding to bring your best self to the marriage.


----------

